# Cypripedium Michael



## Erythrone (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## abax (Jun 13, 2014)

I've not seen this particular Cyp. before and it's lovely. I really like the
subdued colors and the fat pouch.


----------



## Dido (Jun 14, 2014)

nice color for a michael


----------



## eaborne (Jun 14, 2014)

Cool!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 14, 2014)

I love the pouch!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 15, 2014)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 15, 2014)

Nice clump, and like Dido said, it is good color for this cross.


----------

